# Newly collected fish: Microrasbora sp. "Galaxy"



## paradise

These finally showed up here. EXPENSIVE ($9.99 for such a tiny fish) but well worth spending $20 for a pair to take some pics. This one is almost an inch big, TL:




























Here is a bonus shot of a reg. Microrasbora that I got with them, it's not really acclimated yet, much more red in a few days, about 1/2 inch fish:


----------



## trenac

$9.99 is cheap, my LFS was selling them for $20 each... Nice pics!


----------



## epicfish

Whoa, $20?!

Frank's Aquarium-The Freshwater Crustacean Farm has them if anyone is interested. =)


----------



## bigstick120

Cool fish, looks like Brook trout fry!


----------



## John N.

Great pictures again. Pretty cool looking fish. It's nice to put a "face" to this fish that's getting a lot of hype lately. I guess people like it because it's small and looks like trout.

-John N.


----------



## erijnal

The second fish you posted is actually a Boraras brigittae, not a Microrasbora. You can tell by the rounded horizontal line going through the body, and also the red markings on the fins. Interesting that yours is so pale at the time you took the picture, it must have been under a lot of stress or zero lighting at the LFS.

Mine color up really nicely right after I feed them frozen live food.


----------



## paradise

James, their color varies from bright red to totally pale. I need to give them some time to get aquainted first.

What frozen food do you feed 'em. They are so tiny, I have to crumble the micro pellets for them to eat 'em.


----------



## erijnal

Don't underestimate the jaw power of these little guys, haha. I use the Hikari Multi-Pack. I cut about 1/25th of a block off, drip some tank water on top of it to defrost it (once I dropped it in still frozen and the first fish that took a bite died), and plop it in. The food separates out into a lot of smaller fragments and the boraras zip around eating whatever they see. They'll jab at bigger chunks of food and rip out a mouthful too, so don't worry about having leftover food. But yeah, I definitely notice that they're just a little bit more stunning than usual after filling up on the frozen food.

The boraras I have colored up within 15 minutes after acclimation, so I guess I got lucky there. The coloring also might be due to the fact that I had 20 of the guys cruising around so they had a lot of company? Not sure. I really love these guys though. Saw an alpha male (at least I think it is, since the entire body is a deep crimson, compared to the other fish which are red on the top half of their body, but less so around the belly area) guarding a 3x3" territory today haha, pretty cute. I hope they spawn for me, that would be sweeet

Hope your fish color up soon!


----------



## frugalfish

Definitely don't underestimate their appetites either. These little fish are aggressive eaters and seem to want to eat all the time. After mine acclimated to their new tank they have yet to refuse anything foods I've offered them. My favorites to feed little fish like these are crushed flake or pellets, sinking wafers, and frozen plankton or rotifers. I'm still impressed by the fact that my group cleaned out 60+ baby cherry shrimp in two days.


----------



## paradise

here are a few newer ones, much better quality:


----------



## simontang

i saw this fish selling in Singapore. I am surprise how expensive everyone is saying it is costing... it's sell at singapore dollar $1.00/fish here...which is like usd 0.70 cents per fish....and if u got 20 fishes at...they will selling at $15. Guess we are lucky here...


----------



## John P.

Just a matter of time before they fall in price here, too.


----------

